# Funktion Taster als Schalter?



## sophia0000 (4 November 2006)

Hallo Leute, möchte euch eine Frage stellen, da ich nicht so bewandt beim programmieren bin:
Ich möchte einen Tasteingang zb.:e 1.0 zu einer Schaltfunktion programmieren.
Das bedeutet einmal draufdrücken lampe leuchtet und nochmal draufdrücken lampe ist aus. hab das mit einen rs glied versucht geht aber nicht da ich natürlich gleichzeitig rücksetzte. mit einer veriegelung am setzeingang (habe einfach den merker des rs gliedes negiert und auf ein UND Glied mit den Eingang beim setzeingang verschaltet) funktioniert zwar sporadisch aber solange der taster gedrückt ist läuft das ganze im kreis(ein-aus.aus usw..)

geht das vielleicht irgendwie mit flankenmerkern?
Danke im vorhinein für eure Mühe.

Sophia


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 November 2006)

Hallo,
unter suchen mal Eltako eingeben.


----------



## stony (4 November 2006)

U eingang
FP flankenmerker
X ausgang
= ausgang

wuerd ich mal sagen.....


lg

stony


----------



## Martin007 (4 November 2006)

*Stromstoßschalter*

Hallo Sophia

Was du brauchst ist ein "Stromstoßschalter"

Versuch es damit:

```
U   #Eingang
FP  #Flankenmerker
X   #Ausgang
=   #Ausgang
```

Martin


----------



## sophia0000 (4 November 2006)

*Taster als schalter*

was meinst du mit eltako? das sind ja herkömmliche stromstosschalter.hab ca. 20 Tasteingänge die ich jeweils mit einer ein aus funktion belegen muss.für weitere taster ist im pult kein platz. ausserdem liegen diese alle auf einer sps auf. 

das was stony geschreiben hat ist ein bischen unverständlich.
u als eingang ist mir klar.
FP ist der merker für die flanke (positiver flankenmerker)
x ist der ausgang (z.B.:a 1.0) und was heisst x=ausgang und wie setze ich das ganze beim nächsten tastendruck wiedr zurück?
soll ja funktionieren wie ein normal schalter einmal drücken=ein,nochmal drücken=aus.

m.f.G Sophia


----------



## sophia0000 (4 November 2006)

*taster als schalter*

super werd das mal probieren, brauch das nämlich heute noch.

U   #Eingang
FP  #Flankenmerker
X   #Ausgang
=   #Ausgang

kann ich das genauso eintippen?

u e1.0
FP m1.0
x a 1.3
= a1.3​


----------



## Martin007 (4 November 2006)

Hallo Sophia

FP -> Positive Flanke
X  -> XOR (Exklusiv Oder)

Mit Stromstoßschalter oder Eltako ist nur die Funktion der Schaltung gemeint und nicht das du die Geräte einbauen sollst.
Such mal in den SPS-Beispielen nach Stromstoßschalter oder Eltako. Dort werden dir dann ähnliche Programme angeboten.

Martin


----------



## Martin007 (4 November 2006)

sophia0000 schrieb:


> kann ich das genauso eintippen?
> 
> u e1.0
> FP m1.0
> ...



Ja 
Vileicht noch auf die Leerzeichen und die Groß-und Kleinschreibung achten.

Martin


----------



## sophia0000 (4 November 2006)

*danke für die hilfe.*

danke nochmal werd das ganze gleich testen. 
kennst du eine sps-beispiel homepage wo man sowas findet?

m.f.G.Sophia


----------



## Martin007 (4 November 2006)

Schau mal auf Volkers Hompage nach
http://www.lischis-home.de/local/files.htm

Martin


----------



## Ralle (4 November 2006)

@Sophia0000

Für den Flankenmerker keine Temp-Var benutzen!

Argh, überlesen, mit dem Merker gehts.


----------



## M-Arens (2 Februar 2007)

Die Variante kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## Andy258 (2 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

hab mal als Anhang ein S5 Projekt hinzugefügt. 
Dies wäre eine Möglichkeit einen Stromstoßschalter zu realisieren.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## wankeldriver (3 Februar 2007)

hi
du brauchst ein t-flip flop
hier die awl.
kannst sie dir auch in fup anschauen.
der taster eingang ist E o.o
der ausgang ist A4.0


> U     M    200.0
> U     E      0.0
> R     A      4.0
> U     E      0.0
> ...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (3 Februar 2007)

Dsa geht sehr viel einfacher:


```
U(    
      U     #Eingang
      UN    #Hilfmerker
      S     #Ausgang
      U     #Eingang
      U     #Hilfmerker
      R     #Ausgang
      U     #Ausgang
      )     
      UN    #Eingang
      S     #Hilfmerker
      UN    #Eingang
      UN    #Ausgang
      R     #Hilfmerker
      NOP   0
```


----------



## wankeldriver (3 Februar 2007)

einfacher nicht unbedingt.
dafür hast du 2 flip.flops drin und ich nur eins.


----------



## vladi (3 Februar 2007)

*Taster als Schalter*

Hi,
ich wundere mich über die lange Disskusionen..Es gibt viele Wege, aber die
eleganteste zwei sind(schon gepostet):

U   Eingang
FP  Hilfsmerker
X   Ausgang
=   Ausgang

oder:

UN      Eingang
O      Hilfsmerker
SPB    M001

UN     Ausgang
=       Ausgang

M001: U Eingang
=       Hilfsmerker

Was gibt es da noch zu philosophieren?
Gruss: Vladi


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (3 Februar 2007)

wankeldriver schrieb:


> einfacher nicht unbedingt.
> dafür hast du 2 flip.flops drin und ich nur eins.



Stimmt.

Bei den heutigen *FlipFlop - Preisen *ist das ein echtes Argument...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (3 Februar 2007)

vladi schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wundere mich über die lange Disskusionen..Es gibt viele Wege, aber die
> eleganteste zwei sind(schon gepostet):
> 
> ...



Na, der Reitz lag darin, OHNE Sprünge und KOPkonform das Ding zu realisieren.

Aber die anderen Lösungen sind Super, klar.


----------



## vladi (3 Februar 2007)

*Ach sooo*

Hi,


Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Na, der Reitz lag darin, OHNE Sprünge und KOPkonform das Ding zu realisieren.


 
KOP konform, das ist sehr wichtig, ja.. . Hab's glatt vergessen.

Gruss: V.


----------

